# Pocono Mountains, PA



## dukebigtom (Feb 24, 2009)

Most of the timeshares listed in the Poconos are not highly rated on TUG nor do they carry Gold Crown type ratings with RCI or II.  I grew up in that area and would love to go back and visit, but have gotten pretty spoiled.  Can anyone recommend any particular TS Resorts in the Poconos that they have stayed at and really liked.  Are the ratings low mainly because the units are older and we've gotten spoiled by the luxury that so may resorts offer us?

All advice appreciated.

BigTom


----------



## NJCOBRA10tha (Feb 24, 2009)

The new Wyndham at Shawnee is really nice.  It's part of the Shawnee complex which I hear is not so nice.

There are only about 15 units or so and they are only available for Wyndham Owners not RCI exchanges but I guess you could rent it here on Tug from an owner.

I have stayed there twice and can find pictures later if you like.

They were brand spanking new.  flat screen TV's in every room, nice fireplace well laid out spacious units.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Feb 24, 2009)

Willowbrook at Split Rock provided a nice stay for us a few years ago.

Keep in mind that there are 3 complexes to this resort---I am not suggesting that you stay at Galleria, or Westwood(?)

Pat


----------



## AMJ (Feb 25, 2009)

We enjoyed our stay at Willowbrook in February. We also purchased a getaway there for April 2009.I found the units to be quite comfortable and spotless but not luxurious. We haven't stayed at the other resorts at Split Rock due to some of the very negative reviews.


----------



## Sea Six (Feb 25, 2009)

I always liked the Split Rock resort because there are so many things to do in the Galleria building.


----------



## senorak (Feb 25, 2009)

The 3 bedroom units at villas at Fairway are very nice, as well.  You share amenities with Tree Tops and Fernbrook resort.

We own and visit Shawnee at least once a year.  The older units are "rustic", and lack some of the more luxurious amenities, but our children enjoy the area, (plus, it's only a little over an hour drive for us).  I haven't stayed at the newer Wyndham units at Shawnee, or the Summit units at Ridgetop, which are also highly rated.

DEB


----------



## Egret1986 (Feb 25, 2009)

*I've been timesharing and exchanging since 1984...*

...and I have only experienced what I would consider one bad exchange and that was in the Poconos.  That was in 1993.  So at that point, I wasn't quite the seasoned and spoiled timesharer that I am today.  I figured maybe it was just that particular resort (I don't remember which one now and it wouldn't really matter since that was over 15 years ago).  But when I joined TUG in 2004, I again considered the area, but was definitely dissuaded since, as the OP said, reviews aren't very good and there's never been any gold or silver crowns in RCI when I've searched.  It's the only time that we haven't stayed the full week at an exchange.  I believe we stayed two days and got some hiking in, although I was 6 months pregnant with twins.  I considered that maybe this had something to do with my impression of things, but my husband has never forgotten that place either because it was so bad.

Good luck and it's good to hear that others can recommend some places there.


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 25, 2009)

Willowbrook at Lake Harmony has II 5 star rating. I haven't been there yet, but I made exchange last year, and will go there within 4 months. I checked the reviews and ratings on TUG, it has the highest rating among PA TS.


----------



## hartleyl (Feb 28, 2009)

*Treetops and Fairway Village*

We recently stayed in a 2 BR unit in the Fairway Villas and then 6 weeks later returned and stayed in a 1BR unit in the Treetops Villas.  They are both a part of the Fernwood resort.

The units are slightly older but pretty spacious.  The indoor pools are small but ok (there are three of them on the property).  My kids (7 and 10) loved the game room (basically the size of a Chuck E. Cheese with similar kinds of games and tickets you redeem for prizes).  They have some organized activities at a very small activity center.

We were there both times to ski and found it a pretty good base (though it's farther off the interstate than Shawnee.


----------



## Kola (Feb 28, 2009)

*Eagle Village, Tamiment, Pa.*

What do you think about *Eagle Village *in early June ? I believe the buildings are dated but have they been refurbished ? I heard they have a new indoor pool, is this true ? Is this a convenient location ?

K.


----------



## Kola (Mar 1, 2009)

*Eagle Village*

Anyone has been to Eagle Village recently ?


K.


----------



## Black Diamond (Mar 3, 2009)

*I own there- and will be visting*



Kola said:


> Anyone has been to Eagle Village recently ?
> 
> 
> K.



I own a 2 bd week 52 and have exchanged into a 3 bd for Mid June, 
Bought Sight un-seen.

I will let you know more after I visit.

Sorry no current info.


----------

